# Solved: Email blocked by barracuda reputation



## asif281185 (Dec 6, 2010)

My attempts to send email to an associate have been unsuccessful with the email having been returned undelivered with the following error:

Error Type: SMTP
Remote server (202.47.94.54) issued an error.
hMailServer sent: .
Remote server replied: 554 Service unavailable; Client host [stats.green.mysitehosted.com] blocked using Barracuda Reputation; http://www.barracudanetworks.com/reputation/?r=1&ip=175.110.16.228

I need help in figuring out how to have my email unblocked. Whether only my IP is blocked, or my whole domain is blocked?

I have also been on their website and requested removal from the same. Pls advise.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

take a look at this thread and see if that helps.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

From this it appears that you were successful in getting removed from Barracuda's list. Yes?


----------



## asif281185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, i submitted a request using the reputation system removal request form on the barracuda website and it seems they have removed me for the time being. 

However, I feel that I might be blacklisted again (refer to the thread posted by valis).

My computer is one of about 7 on the same network. The server and 4 others have windows 2003 server edition running on them, and are running symantec anitvirus host and client servers respectively. I have updated them just now.

With regards to the rest of the computers, 3 including mine are running Windows XP. I am running AVG free version and have completed a scan which has come clear.
One computer has an active virus as confirmed by the windows security. However, my attempts to install the symantec client version have failed. It seems it is already installed showing up in the programs folder in windows however it wont run. I attempted to uninstall it and then install it again but that too failed as it first prompted the error: 'there was a problem trying to register with live update. live update iwll ot be available for this product', and finally: 'fatal error occurred during installation'
I do not wish to format my computer as there as important data on this specific computer.

Pls provide me specific guidance to how to backup my outlook (email) data as they have become hidden.
My excel and word files on my desktop had become hidden too, but they are now accessible after i deleted and changed the checkedvalue in regedit folder (using threads posted in other forums), however my quick launch folder in the taskbar remains hidden.

I have also tried installing avg antivirus but it is not detecting the internet.

Thanks in advance. 

Asif


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> However, I feel that I might be blacklisted again ...


That is true. Often a whole block of IPs gets blacklisted, not just the particular one doing the damage. Sometimes when I check my (dynamic) IP is on one or more lists, and I know I haven't been guilty of anything to deserve it.

Outlook file locations


----------

